# Bramble - female, 6-9 month old rabbit - Caterham



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Lop rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6-9 months old
Name(s): Bramble
Colours: Black and brown harlequin
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: She was found dumped in a box in the park with some other rabbits. 
Will the group be split: She needs to go to a home where she will be bonded with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: She is a friendly girl who comes over to say hello when it is dinner time. If you walk past her in the run, she will come over to say hi. Very sweet girl.
photos to follow


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

She sounds lovely but unfortunately I definitely have no room at the inn at the moment. From that description though I'm sure someone will be along to give her a loving home soon.

What on earth drives people to abandon their animals in such cruel ways? Why not just make a small effort to rehome or contact a rescue?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Baby British said:


> She sounds lovely but unfortunately I definitely have no room at the inn at the moment. From that description though I'm sure someone will be along to give her a loving home soon.
> 
> What on earth drives people to abandon their animals in such cruel ways? Why not just make a small effort to rehome or contact a rescue?


I ask myself the same thing every time we get an animal dumped. At least if they are on our doorstep we know they are safe, but anything could have happened in the park that does not bear thinking about


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

here she is


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved pending on if she bonds well with her new boyfriend. I shall update with the result!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bramble went to her new home today


----------

